# You CAN Hook a Box in the BOSE System



## SmokeyDP (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a 2001 Pathfinder LE with the BOSE w/ 6disk in dash changer. I couldn't figure out how to wire up a sub to it because of the goofy wiring of the BOSE. There are two places by my house that can do it however. They hooked up a amp and box to my friends Escalade. They hooked up a converter box to the back of the head unit so it had RCA outs.

This is my setup:

Rockford 550S Amp w/ Bass Line Control

2 Infinity Kappa 100.3D 10" Subs

It sounds really good BTW.


----------



## twairways (Jun 20, 2004)

*Help!*

If I get a 12" RF Punch, and some sort of compatible amp, could the guys @ Best Buy hook it up for me? Normally I'm pretty good with car maintenance, but I'm not about to fuck up my electric/audio. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## SmokeyDP (Oct 31, 2003)

Best thing to do would be to go there and ask them. It depends on the installers. Usually a place that does more custom work can do it atleast around here.

Make sure you get an amp with a BASS remote to control the sub!

ANY amp will work as they have a converter box that turns line level inputs into RCA outputs. This is how mine was done. I could have done it myself except no one would sell me the schematics and I couldn't find them online.


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

if you can access the rear speakers and see what color the wires are you could do it yourself...


----------



## SmokeyDP (Oct 31, 2003)

Brandon said:


> if you can access the rear speakers and see what color the wires are you could do it yourself...


The speakers are in the door and I am told it doesn't work hooked directly to a speaker because the factory amps change the Ohms. You would still have to run the amp turn on wire from the back of the head unit somehow and would still need a schematic for this....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SmokeyDP said:


> The speakers are in the door and I am told it doesn't work hooked directly to a speaker because the factory amps change the Ohms. You would still have to run the amp turn on wire from the back of the head unit somehow and would still need a schematic for this....


No need for a schematic, the factory headunit sends low level signals to the speakers, where there's a built in amp that drives the speaker. All you need is a multimeter that can read AC voltage and maybe a test speaker (something with a high impedence that can work on low-level signals, like headphones) so you can find which wires are the + and - on the speaker wire so you can attach them to a LOC. Then for the remote turn on you can just use a multimeter to read the wires coming out of the back of the headunit to find the one that turns on and off with the headunit.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

The little converter boxes solve all of that. they even have extra ground for the little converter box it self. ive done it for multiple cars the converter box has a frequency knob so it sounds clear i always tapp the rear speaker wires beacause it is alot easyer to wire it and the remote wire can be run to any 12v switched item preferably the radio i forgot witch wire it is back there but if u do a search im sure it would show up. ive done all my radio work and that set up is fine just but your going to have ur mids and highs kinda downed out by the bass.


----------

